# Can You Overdose with Cor-rid



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

A couple of the kids came up with coccidi..with testing..and doesed them with Cor-rid. All but one little doe seems to be fine. the little doe was the worse of the bunch and still about once a day has loose stools. Should I continue or give her a rest.. Have given her Immodium..vet OK's it too..but she isn't right yet. Anyone ??


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Corid should be given for 5 days and yes you can overdose them. The dose for Corid is 6.25cc per 25 pounds for 5 days

If you are trying to treat cocci rather than prevent it, you would be better off going with Di-Methox injectable 40% . The dose is 1cc/5# orally for 5 days as a treatment dose. We were advised to continue to give for 21 days after that at 1cc per 10#, which we did and it worked great.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no idea what Cor rid is? An herbal treatment?
Albon- DiMexthox- is the definitive treatment for coccidiosis.
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...JBJTLN363A6&keywords=di methox&cmkw=di methox


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Its not an herbal treatment.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e078d9-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

You don't mix it in water for goats though. You give full strength and it is better at preventing than treating.



> Corid unlike sulfa's do not kill all lifecycles of coccidiosis. It blocks the ability of the last lifecycle of occyst to move to the harmful blood sucking, intestine ruining adult in your babies intestines. So the kid is building immunity the whole time they are on Corid, unlike feed throughs (if you can find one dosed high enough in grain for goats, even goat specific meat goat pellets are rarely high enough) sulfa's etc...which kill all lifecycles.
> 
> Corid, depletes the cocci occysts ability to utilize thiamin in the goats system to move to adulthood...IT DOES NOT, unless overused cause thiamin/b1/polio in your goats. And anything, herbal wormers, chemical wormers, electrolytes, Fast Track, grain if given in enough amounts can destroy rumen flora and cause polio in your goat. -Vicky


----------

